# Solved: windows 10 coming out



## mickeymbbc (Dec 10, 2009)

Does anyone know the date of when it comes out? I am already seeing an icon on the right corner of my desktop.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow mickey! Do you not read all the threads about this?? There are at least 3 threads all about this topic!!


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

July 29th, mickeymbbc.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

July 29, 2015 is the scheduled release date, unless Microsoft decides to push it back.

You may want to wait a few weeks after it's released to see what problems and bugs there are.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mickeymbbc (Dec 10, 2009)

I read that we will only have access to windows 10 for 1 year. After that you will have to pay if you want it. Why even give it out then?


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

No, that's not true at all. If you don't upgrade within 12 months of the official release, you'll have to pay for it.

http://www.extremetechsupport.com/t/206472/


----------



## mickeymbbc (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks. I was one that also misunderstood.


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

You're welcome, Mickey. 


There has been a lot of speculation about this. 
At least we now finally know what's happening.


----------



## ypnz (Jun 8, 2015)

It's releasing to most of the existing computers around end of July (aroind July 29th)

Sent from my C1904 using Tapatalk


----------

